# Entomed door things to light the way



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I combined some old stuff I had lying around, the old stone skull mache how-two, some hacked tea lights with ultra bright green LEDS, and some old tape and coat hanger hands (now latexed). There will be on either side of my front door Halloween night.










Hope you like


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh yes, those are COOL or Hot or ..both


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow those look really nice like that.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are nice!~


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ooo thats sweet


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice!! I love them!!


----------



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

Now those are really nice.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

what a great way to recycle! nice job


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I likey


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

awesome work, and made from leftovers even.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Yup, leftovers can be a good thing sometimes. I still have stuff lying around from 4 years ago that I have not found a way to use yet.


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

very nice.. love the way they look


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job.


----------

